# The best of our great sport



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

The best of our great sport

We all have our own opinions as to what is 'the best!' And that's the way it should be; we are individuals, individuals with different points of view. Fishing is no exception. Is inshore any better than offshore? What is the 'best' part of each? What is so great about offshore, way offshore fishing? Let's take a look. This week we will be fishing two different 39 hour trips, with two different Captains, Captain Bryon & Captain Garret. We will be fishing on the head boat Florida Fisherman ll out of Hubbard's marina. Out destinations, one hundred miles off Madeira Beach, Florida. Let the excitement begin.

It's an honor to welcome Mark & Dawn from the great state of South Carolina. What better way to begin a long, hard fough, fishing trip! Talk about 'The best of our great sport:'

Joining Mark & Dawn for dinner are identical twins Larry & Harry Williams. Try telling them apart. Their teachers never could; they were constantly going to class for each other. One even filled in at traffic court for the other:

On the way out let's troll for kings & bonito. We have found bonito to be excellent bait for just about everything:


Joining us from the great state of Indiana is Mr. Tim Fisher & his sister Ms. Marsha Summers. Marsha now lives in Sarasota, Florida. Tim thinks so much of our Florida fishing that he has joined the "Regulars' club. The 1,000 mile drive is well worth it for a chance to fish in the 'Fishing Capitol of the World'. Marsha, that's one heck of a bonito:

OK! Let's hit the bunks. The battles sure to follow will be hard fought & long. The full moon is July 12, at 7:26 A.M. Perfect timing to really catch some fish; to share in, 'The best part of our great sport!'
Before we know it, Captain Bryon sounds battle stations. We are ready. Will the fish be hungry?
They are! Mr. Luke Hiers:

Dawn, Mark is so proud of you, we all are:

We have their number:

Now that's a king to be proud of:

Let's get a good picture of that king. We want to remember this:

Way to go Mr. Tom Ward:

Hold on! Mr Joe May, fishing out of spot # 1, has hooked something much bigger than a mangrove snapper. Now that's experience for you; a big gag grouper on mango tackle:

Mark, Dawn is so proud of you. Look at the size of that mango:

Ever wonder what our fishing advisor, Tammy, does when she is not cooking:'

Marsha, what a mango:

Tim & Marsha, what a team. Tim can't be out-fished by his sister, can he?

The sun is just beginning to do it's morning thing. That box is really looking great:

Day time & the kings are still at it:


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Luke, we are honored to have you on our team:

Rich, what a prize:

We are honored to have the 'South Florida Fish Hunters' with us. They are not only expert fishermen; but real gentlemen. That huge shark put up a tremendous battle, but it was no match for Richard:


Roger, way to go sir:

We are putting a good old Southern 'hurtin' on the mangos:

Mark & Dawn, We sure hope the people back in Summerville SC are as proud of you as we are:

We sure want to remember this trip:

We simply cannot get away from the 'endangered' American red snapper. It's a good thing Will knows how to vent a ghost:


Hold on! Larry, 3839 Penrick, or Harry, 3839 Lanyard, has hooked a monster. Same address; different streets. And both drive GMC trucks: After a 1/2 hour fight the fish won. This is happening way too often. We need help out here.

They lost big boy, but they teamed up on the mangrove snapper and scamp grouper:

Mr. Craig Smith, Fernandina Beach, that's a red grouper to remember:

Wish someone would tell the American reds they do not really exist:

Now some reds we can keep:



Mr. Philip Lack, Tampa, looks like they are getting even bigger:


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Guys, I have always been an 'Ugly-stick' fan. But I believe this new 'Killer Stix' is even better. It's sensitive enough for mangrove snapper, yet strong enough for amber jack. I have seen it in action; it's the real thing:

Looks like this is going to turn into a major mango catch. The bite has never been fast. But we have been picking at them all day: And just look at the size. Stephen, we are glad you are on our side:

We have been over-powered so many times. It's nice to win some:

Mr. Frank Horzaph, Oldsmar, Florida, used a very lively pin fish to entice this huge gag:

See you next month partner:


Well! Our great adventures are about over; for this week that is. What an honor it was to have the Williams twins, Larry & Harry, with us. Never a dull moment around them. Mark & Dawn were a real joy to be with. And then comes Mr. Tim Fisher and the Indiana gang. Tim, Adam Farmer, Jim Stone, and Tim Farmer drove 1,000 miles to fish with us. They were joined by, now living in Florida, Tim's nephew, Jeremy Summer, and Tim's sister Marsha Summers.. We were so proud to have Marsha celebrate her birthday with us; what an honor:


The South Florida Fish Hunters are joined by several 'Regulars.' Talk about experts!

When you are fishing 100 miles off Madeira Beach, Florida, even the porgies are huge:

Tuesday's jack pot winners. The snapper category was a tie:

Team Indiana, Jeremy Summers, Marsha Summers, Tim Fisher, Adam Farmer, Jim Stone, & Tim Farmer: The Hoosier state can be very proud of you; I know we are. It's a real honor to call you our Northern friends. Let's show the good people back home what Florida is all about:


Tim tied for the mango jack pot. Even though not a winner, Captain Garret just had to show off that nice gag.

So what exactly is, 'The best of our great sport?' There really is no simple answer. It can all be outstanding. From the smallest lake to the Florida Middle Grounds can be spectacular. Never-the-less, there remains one common bond, one thing that unites virtually everyone of us, we are sportsmen/women; we enjoy the great outdoors. Is fishing or the interaction among nature loving peoples, companions who love to be near, in, or on the water together, better? The truth is, to get the most out of our great sport, it takes both. Ask Mr. Tim Fisher why he is willing to drive 1,000 miles to fish the Sunshine state. Tim will be the first to tell you, he loves to catch fish. In the next breath he will mention Southern Hospitality. It takes both!


Love plenty of action? Watch this short video:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nv2BfVhNTG4

Bob Harbison Florida Outdoor Writers Association


----------

